# Betta colors (names)



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what all the names mean? I thought I had a handle on a few of them (esp on AB) and then I see a listing that confuses me. What, in strict definition, is, say, a mustard? A dragon? Etc? What are the definitions for these colors and patterns? Thanks!

Oh and also, do halfmoons ever come in CT? Both are my favorite, Id love to see them in the same fish!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think HM's come as CT's because their a specific tail type. I have seen Plakat HM's and CT's but never HM/CT but that would be a very interesting breeding pair no? Dragon means double scales usually a lighter or darker color with fins that look literally like Dragon wings. Mustard means a dull yellow like actual mustard. Marble is color changing and Butterfly is a tail pattern commonly seen on HM's. (Kalona had the most beautiful and unique butterfly and colors. He was such a navy blue his blue only showed up in pictures. He was so blue he was black.)


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

But I see "mustard" with a blue body and yellow fins, and another "mustard" with a black body and yellow fins with black tips. Whats the definition of what makes a mustard, a mustard? Where is the color confined to? What are the hues acceptable? Etc

Only dragons Iv ever seen were white body with red fins, "red dragon". Do they come in other colors? What is the strict definition of colors and markings that make a "dragon". If theres fin-color on the head, is that no longer a dragon?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Arashi Takamine said:


> I don't think HM's come as CT's because their a specific tail type. I have seen Plakat HM's and CT's but never HM/CT but that would be a very interesting breeding pair no? Dragon means double scales usually a lighter or darker color with fins that look literally like Dragon wings. Mustard means a dull yellow like actual mustard. Marble is color changing and Butterfly is a tail pattern commonly seen on HM's. (Kalona had the most beautiful and unique butterfly and colors. He was such a navy blue his blue only showed up in pictures. He was so blue he was black.)


A CT is basically an HM with fin ray reduction. Some are delta's and super deltas too.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

sindorei said:


> But I see "mustard" with a blue body and yellow fins, and another "mustard" with a black body and yellow fins with black tips. Whats the definition of what makes a mustard, a mustard? Where is the color confined to? What are the hues acceptable? Etc
> 
> Only dragons Iv ever seen were white body with red fins, "red dragon". Do they come in other colors? What is the strict definition of colors and markings that make a "dragon". If theres fin-color on the head, is that no longer a dragon?


The dragons are known to have not only a normal set of scales but they have white or dark, dark coloring contrast to their normal's. The normal dragon you commonly see is a red Dragon with white scales but the notice is that some dragons have their scales up to their eyes forming almose a mask. Here's a pic of a dark green lace Dragon found on Aquabid.com

The colors primarily are a very dark blueish green on this male. (Note: I do not own him he was on sale on Aquabid and I wanted to save the pic just in case.)











EDIT: I had no idea Crowntail's were HM's with fin ray reduction. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Butterfly is a tail pattern commonly seen on HM's.


My has a little butterfly collection 

Butterfly VTS: (these are two of my guys)
This is Pippin:
























The butterfly colour is the body colour going through their fins half wayish. Pippin is also a cambodian

This is agent 11 aka Cedric, hes a black and purple metalic butterfly HM

























His "Butterfly" is purple through to "black" but its actually clear

BENNY: Before he chewed his fins off 
























(and After he ate his fins)

Melvin:



















and Nero is a cambodian 4 ray ct:


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

What is "cambodian"? What does 4 rays mean? 4 what?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I admit to newbness. Gorgeous betta's BTW Abby-chan.

Cambodian is a special coloring on a betta. I can't explain it too well since I only owned two betta's so far and neither have been cambodian.

4-rays I believe means splayed out fins on the tail. Very beautiful. (And I admit to being wrong about Butterfly betta's. Lovely VT's.)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Cambodian have dark fins and light body in same colour a good example:
(NOT MINE off google)











a 4 ray crown tail:








See the rays are in groups of two and then split into two on the ends, so theres 4 rays at the end

a 2 ray:








see the 2 ray doesnt split again
(these are not my fish all off google)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> (And I admit to being wrong about Butterfly betta's. Lovely VT's.)


Nothing to be wrong about the butterfly is a colour NOT a type so it can appear through different tails 

i love my butterfly collection to the point im even looking at small tattoos i can modify to suit my boys  they would be my first so ice and small lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> Nothing to be wrong about the butterfly is a colour NOT a type so it can appear through different tails
> 
> i love my butterfly collection to the point im even looking at small tattoos i can modify to suit my boys  they would be my first so ice and small lol


 They're so beautiful. (Kalona's was transparent but it was the only thing you could see when he was hiding. When we installted the heaters he darted behind his old greek piller and hid there for hours. We originally thought his coloring was black because he hid so well to the point of where the only way I'd find him was his tail pattern.)

That'd be such a cool tatoo. ^^


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> They're so beautiful. (Kalona's was transparent but it was the only thing you could see when he was hiding. When we installted the heaters he darted behind his old greek piller and hid there for hours. We originally thought his coloring was black because he hid so well to the point of where the only way I'd find him was his tail pattern.)
> 
> That'd be such a cool tatoo. ^^



yeh its all good cept not a big fan of needles ^.^


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Same. I hate 'em with a passion. (I can laugh off most pain that happens like falling and skinning my knee or hitting my head but needles are some I can never handle. It seems they always miss the vein on purpose as well.)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol


----------

